# Inline fan questions,



## czar712 (Nov 8, 2020)

Right now my inline fan is set to my light which was 18/6 . flipping to flower today and it will be 12/12 . have a circulation fan on 24/7. How long do you run your inline fan? Do i leave it on 24/7 ?  Or run it on the timer with the lights.?


----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2020)

I leave it on 24 hrs a day.  Humidity will go through the roof with no circulation.  Can you say mold and mildew!!!!


----------



## czar712 (Nov 8, 2020)

putembk said:


> I leave it on 24 hrs a day.  Humidity will go through the roof with no circulation.  Can you say mold and mildew!!!!


 thank you for the reply 
will leave it on and see how it does


----------



## Chad.Westport (Nov 8, 2020)

I run mine 24/7 on a low setting. There isn't a need for me to change the speed during lights on or off. I like it running 24/7 because even with the lights off, you want to be exhausting stale, spent air. This should also bring in fresh air through any passive intake.


----------



## pute (Nov 8, 2020)

I have my exhaust fan on a speed control.  It not only turns the room over it helps with temp and humidity control.  Faster in the summer for heat mitigation and in the spring for lower humidity.


----------



## BubbaBudTender (Nov 27, 2020)

AC Infinity will save you !


----------



## czar712 (Nov 28, 2020)

BubbaBudTender said:


> AC Infinity will save you !


I have the 4in inline fan from ac infinity


----------



## Hippie420 (Nov 28, 2020)

I run mine for 10 minutes after the lights go off. I don't worry about mold because the room is air conditioned separately from the house, and has a dehumidifier in it.


----------

